# Pocket door



## CCMullen (Dec 10, 2011)

Casing my first pocket door. I had to shim the jamb to even out the gap when the door is closed. 

I am planning on using craftsman style trim, with 3" wide vertical pieces.

What is the typical size for the horizontal piece on top of the door frame and what is the common overhang when using this method?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

A lot of it is up to you.
1/2" overhanging each side is typical.
3-1/2" casing with 4-1/2" header looks good.
Making the header 1/8" thicker is also a nice look.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Some ideas here*

http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...ge&fr=ytff1-tyc7&va=craftsman+style+door+trim

http://www.houzz.com/craftsman-trim

My house is "uncraftsman", basically the jambs project into the room 1/2", no casing. Real pure and simple, but the drywall must be very close. I do love the Greene and Greene style though.


----------



## windygorge (Feb 20, 2013)

First...start by throwing the pocket door in the garbage. Then we can talk


----------



## CCMullen (Dec 10, 2011)

Finished product.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm glad to see you finished it and it looks pretty good.
My only critique would be that the bead just above the door should be thinner than the top header piece.
With the two being the same thickness like you did, the top trim looks too minimal and the lower bead looks too heavy.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I think it came out looking nice.









 







.


----------



## CCMullen (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks - the top is 3/4" and the bottom is 1/2" thick. The angle and distance may not show the slight difference.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

nice job. biggest problem i have is getting the jambs to line up even with the "hanging" door. plumb! fyi i screw in my top jamb pieces (last) making them removable in case neeed to access track.


----------



## CCMullen (Dec 10, 2011)

That's a good idea!


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> A lot of it is up to you.
> 1/2" overhanging each side is typical.
> 3-1/2" casing with 4-1/2" header looks good.
> Making the header 1/8" thicker is also a nice look.


Yeah, wider header looks the best. Thicker header looks good to. even 1/4" thicker.


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't seen the header style that you did before. It looks great.


----------

